# GT5000, Kohler vs Briggs&Stratton?



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm about to buy a GT5000, and I discovered that the model in the 2004 catalog is a 26 horsepower Briggs&Stratton engine while 2 other models on the web site (but not in the 2004 catalog) are 25 horsepower Kohler engines. Is there a reason that Craftsman appears to have moved from the Kohler to the B&S? I thought Kohler was better than B&S, but perhaps I should get the newer 2004 model with the B&S engine, because newer implies better? (Of course, I realize that often times changes are due to business, not technical, reasons, and perhaps I should try to get the older model with the Kohler...)

Thoughts, recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd get the Kohler and put a 26hp BS decal on the 2003 tractor.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I think that Kohler overall apple=apple is a better brand engine than the B&S. I am not a Briggs hater by ANY means as I have owned, operated, serviced and loved mostly all of the Briggs on my lawn/garden equipment for quite some time. I could be wrong in my judgement, but I know that the Kohler Command Pro line of engines is generally well-respected in the industry.

It is odd considering the fact that Kohler also makes a 26, 27 and 28HP model line with the same Command Pro engine. I guess perhaps they got a better deal on the B&S to go with that model.
People with more experience with Kohler can certainly offer more direct insight into this --- but I am a happy camper.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

My opinion --- stick with the Kohler --- better engine and definately not going to notice the 1HP difference. 

FWIW --- YMMV

Andy


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Forget the engines they are all good, If mowing is the primary job pick the 48" deck over the 50" deck, The 54" deck is new this year. Don't know how good it is.


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, thanks, I caught the previous post about the 50" mowing decks being bad. The two GT5000's I'm comparing both have 48" decks with 4 wheels each. Interestingly, the Kohler is $100 cheaper than the B&S, and so I would prefer both the Kohler and the $100 savings, assuming they still have these in stock if they are indeed 2003 models.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ive had 2 kohlers.. a 16 HP twin and a 20 HP twin.. both have been great motors.. both smoke on occasion at startup. Both ran rough til warmed up.. But both have been very reliable.. 
I like kohler, plus i am pretty sure kohler is still US made.. i am not sure about BS but i think its partially imported..


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

In that case I would go with Kohler, I have a kohler 25 GT5000 and had a ELS 22hp on a GT3000. I like the kohler better (more heavy duty IMO) but it will back fire on shut down sometimes.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

GO WITH THE KOHLER --- AND LETS SEE SOME PICS OF YOUR NEW RIDE SOON!  HERE's MY 25HP GT5000 and the wonderful (and still operational) 1996 42" 18HP B&S LT --- Man, that one has lasted through some HELL


<center><img height=400 width=600 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000-2.jpg></center>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Either engine will serve you well. It boils down to what deck you're after. I believe specific deck sizes come with specific engines. Could be wrong but that's the way the catalog implies it. I've had the 50" deck and didn't care for it. I now own the 48" deck and it has a unbelievable lift.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I like the Kohler.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *<center><img height=400 width=600 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000-2.jpg></center> *


Andy i notice, your red GT is mighty shiny.. you trying to compete for the shiniest in all the land award??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks to me like Andy may have sneeked a few coats of McQuires Gold Class on his 5000. Better watch out SJ! We may have to break out the shineometer to determine who has the shiniest tractor.


----------

